# my cheap blu ray player wifi netflix



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...NJZdca%2FQpQCbgt0cS3j0RM%3D&viewitem=&afsrc=1

the hdmi port doesn't work. I took a look inside thought maybe i could resolder it. I dont think i am good enough to solder the small pins. i was able to put the blu ray player on it's side and then the screen came on a little. so i am not sure if its in the jack or on the curcuit board. I may take a look at it later but right now i am going to use it as is. were else can you get a blu ray player that does netfix with wifi for 12 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jason1976 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...NJZdca%2FQpQCbgt0cS3j0RM%3D&viewitem=&afsrc=1
> 
> the hdmi port doesn't work. I took a look inside thought maybe i could resolder it. I dont think i am good enough to solder the small pins. i was able to put the blu ray player on it's side and then the screen came on a little. so i am not sure if its in the jack or on the curcuit board. I may take a look at it later but right now i am going to use it as is. were else can you get a blu ray player that does netfix with wifi for 12 dollars plus shipping.


Stolen from a desperate Meth Addict? Otherwise, I think 12 Dollars will be an all but impossible feat to achieve for a BDP with Netflix Streaming. What is the most you feel comfortable Spending?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Stolen from a desperate Meth Addict? Otherwise, I think 12 Dollars will be an all but impossible feat to achieve for a BDP with Netflix Streaming. What is the most you feel comfortable Spending?
> Cheers,
> JJ


lol. no idea. I just got lucky. in the title it said broke. so i looked to see what the issue was. just the hdmi didn't work. I found out at first the hdmi port says nothing on my tv but after the player warms up the video comes and goes with the hdmi port. you can see the screen a little and it's fuzzy and then it goes to all fuzzy video again and does that over and over, but the componet and the composit outputs work fine. been using it for days now. only watched one blu ray and the rest of the time I have been using it to stream tv shows I never saw before on netflix. 

I don't like spending money. I am very thrifty. All of my tv's in my house I bought broken and repaired. I didn't spend more then 75 dollars for each one. Then after being fixed I didnt have more then 200 into any of them counting the price I paid for them. so i have a 1080p 50" samsung in each of the bedrooms and a hitachi 50" 1080i plasma in the livingroom.

I even talked my mom into buying broken laptops off ebay and I talked her threw replacing a lcd in one, and replacing a hard drive in a 2nd one. She paid less then half of what they would of cost to buy working ones and now they work great. the one was a dual core 2.2ghz with 4gb of ram and a 500gb hard drive and she had like 170 into it (this one needed a new lcd). and the other was only a 2ghz c2d with 3gb ram and a bad 160gb hard drive and she had around 170 into that one too since she bought a 640gb hard drive for it. She could of had around 120 or so into it if she would of bought a smaller hard drive. I think the 2.2GHz computer may of been a new damnaged in shipping laptop when she got it. It had all plastic over all the plastic for protection and it still had tape and a film over the broken screen.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would seem you have innate and advanced Repair skills so places like Ebay or Craigslist will probably be the best place to find something like described. Perhaps a broken PS3?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It would seem you have innate and advanced Repair skills so places like Ebay or Craigslist will probably be the best place to find something like described. Perhaps a broken PS3?
> Cheers,
> JJ


I already picked up a cheap one, but I will have to keep my eyes open. I see many of these listed as broken. some say they dont read disc and other say they dont power on. So i am sure I could peace together like two bad ones if i find them cheap enough. That would give me another one for another room.


----------

